# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Μπιφτεκια Κοτοπουλου

## beegee

συνηθιζω να πειραματιζομαι στη μαγειρικη και ετσι σημερα πετυχα κατι φοβερα μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλου που αξιζει να δοκιμασετε ..

Υλικα 
1/2 κιμα κοτοπουλο (καλυτερα απο φιλετο μπουτι )
1 κουταλια γιαουρτι χαμηλων λιπαρων
3 φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσης θρυμματισμενες
1 πιπερια φλωρινης
1 καροτο
1 κρεμμυδι
μαιντανο 
2 μανιταρια πλευρωτους 
αλατι
πιπερι
σκορδο σκονη
λαδι  ελαχιστο
ουζο 
νερο μπολικο (παιρνει περιπου 1/2 ποτηρι )

βαζουμε στο μουλτι την πιπερια το καροτο το κρεμμυδι τον μαιντανο και τα μανιταρια με το λαδι και τα χτυπαμε . τα προσθετουμε στον κιμα μαζι με την φρυγανια το γιαουρτι και ολα τα αλλα υλικα εκτος απο το νερο . αυτο το προσθετουμε ανα διαστηματα καθε φορα που στεγνωνει ο κιμας . ζημωνουμε κανα τεταρτο , βαζουμε τον κιμα στο ψυγειο για μιση ωρα και ξαναζυμωνουμε . πλαθουμε τα μπιφτεκια και τα ψηνουμε . γινονται τελεια και αφρατα

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Φαινονται πολυ νοστιμα!! ειναι μια πολυ καλη εναλλακτική για εμενα που μου αρεσει παρα πολυ το μπιφτέκι,Αλλα αυτη την περίοδο εχω σχεδον αποκλειστικά κοτόπουλο στη διατροφή μου...Θα το δοκιμασω και θα γράψω εντυπωσεις!!!Φυσικα με καποιες παραλλαγες στα υλικά!!

Τον κιμα τον αγοράζεις έτοιμο? ή ζητας να στον κανουν εκει?

Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνταγη

----------


## vaggan

μμμ τελεια φαινονται θα δοκιμασω :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beegee

> μμμ τελεια φαινονται θα δοκιμασω


να τα δοκιμασεις και να μου πεις   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

> Φαινονται πολυ νοστιμα!! ειναι μια πολυ καλη εναλλακτική για εμενα που μου αρεσει παρα πολυ το μπιφτέκι,Αλλα αυτη την περίοδο εχω σχεδον αποκλειστικά κοτόπουλο στη διατροφή μου...Θα το δοκιμασω και θα γράψω εντυπωσεις!!!Φυσικα με καποιες παραλλαγες στα υλικά!!
> 
> Τον κιμα τον αγοράζεις έτοιμο? ή ζητας να στον κανουν εκει?
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνταγη


ζηταω να μου τον κοψουν γιατι θελω να ξερω ακριβως τι κρεας βαζω. στον ετοιμο βαζουν οτι να ναι ..και πετσες μεσα κλπ

----------


## vaggan

> Φαινονται πολυ νοστιμα!! ειναι μια πολυ καλη εναλλακτική για εμενα που μου αρεσει παρα πολυ το μπιφτέκι,Αλλα αυτη την περίοδο εχω σχεδον αποκλειστικά κοτόπουλο στη διατροφή μου...Θα το δοκιμασω και θα γράψω εντυπωσεις!!!Φυσικα με καποιες παραλλαγες στα υλικά!!
> 
> Τον κιμα τον αγοράζεις έτοιμο? ή ζητας να στον κανουν εκει?
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνταγη


απο κοτοπουλο ειναι ο κιμας ρε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Θα το επιχειρήσω...αλλά χωρίς τα πλευρώτους.
 :03. Thumb up:  Γεωργία.

----------


## beegee

γιατι δεν την φτιαχνεται οπως ειναι και πρεπει ντε και καλα να αλλαξετε κατι????  αμαν 
μονο ο βαγγαν με εμπιστευεται   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## cone

Να πεταξω και γω μια ιδεα, γινεται αντι για φρυγανιες να βαλουμε βρωμη.

----------


## beegee

ναι αμε ... αντι για φρυγανιες βρωμη , αντι για κοτοπουλο μοσχαρι , αντι για μανιταρια κολοκυθακι , αντι για γιαουρτι ξυδι , αντι για πιπερια καλαμποκι   :01. Mr. Green: 
πλακα πλακα νοστιμα θα γινουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> απο κοτοπουλο ειναι ο κιμας ρε


Ο κιμάς μπορεί να ειναι απο κοτόπουλο,αλλα αν ειδες παραπάνω προτείνει ΜΠΟΥΤΙ κοτοπουλο,που ζητάει και της το κόβουν εκει...δεν ειναι ετοιμος τυποποιημένος κιμας κοτοπουλο δηλαδη που πας και βλέπεις στο σουπερμαρκετ,  :01. Wink:  





> γιατι δεν την φτιαχνεται οπως ειναι και πρεπει ντε και καλα να αλλαξετε κατι????  αμαν 
> μονο ο βαγγαν με εμπιστευεται


Ο καθενας προσαρμόζει τη συνταγή ανάλογα με τα μακρος που εχει ανάγκη...εγώ ας πουμε δεν πίνω αλκοόλ ,αρα θα βγάλλω το ουζο,δεν χρησιμοποιώ σαν πρώτη υλη φρυγανια οποτε θα βάλλω βρώμη κ.ο.κ ! Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι η συνταγη οπως ειναι δεν ειναι δυναμη  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Να πεταξω και γω μια ιδεα, γινεται αντι για φρυγανιες να βαλουμε βρωμη.


Ακριβώς το ιδιο κανω εγω στα μπιφτεκια μου

----------


## vaggan

δεν διευκρινησες για στηθος στο πρωτο ποστ ειπες απλα κοτοπουλο οπως και να εχει μπορεις να το κανεις και με στηθος

----------


## stef.

> Ο καθενας προσαρμόζει τη συνταγή ανάλογα με τα μακρος που εχει ανάγκη...εγώ ας πουμε δεν πίνω αλκοόλ ,αρα θα βγάλλω το ουζο,δεν χρησιμοποιώ σαν πρώτη υλη φρυγανια οποτε θα βάλλω βρώμη κ.ο.κ ! Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι η συνταγη οπως ειναι δεν ειναι δυναμη


βαζοντας ουζο γινονται πιο αφρατα τα μπιφτεκια!! μιλαμε για ενα σφηνακι σε ποσοτητα 1-1,5kg κιμα..
Αν παλι θελεις να το αποφυγεις εντικατεστησε το με λιγο ξυδι...    :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια μονο φορα προσπαθησα να τα φτιαξω αλλα απετυχα ,παρα τις προσθαφαιρεσεις το μιγμα διαλυοταν.

----------


## beegee

θα σου σφιξει στο ψυγειο χρηστο . δοκιμασε με λιγοτερο νερο αν σου βγαινει αλλα αντ΄αλλων  :01. Mr. Green: 
το νερο να  το προσθετεις λιγο λιγο κατα το ζυμωμα

----------


## Nive

Γεωργια συγχωρεσε με δεν τρωω μανιταρια... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## andrB2Ctsi

καλησπέρα και απο μένα, beegee ειναι θερμιδομετρημένη η συνταγη; αν ναι πες μου αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω τη συνταγή γιατί βρήκα ενα ελληνικο σαιτ που έχει τη βαση τροφίμων USDA και με βάση αυτή μπορεις να θερμιδομετρησεις δικες σου συνταγες. αν ειναι πες μου για να το τεσταρω και να ποσταρω το αποτελεσμα για συγκριση. οπως και να εχει πάντως εγω θα τα φάω  :01. Wink:

----------


## beegee

η αληθεια ειναι πως οχι δεν την εχω μετρησει . αν το κανεις ομως ποσταρε το γιατι τα τρωω συχνα πλεον ...

----------


## stathis23

Πσσσσ πολυ ωραια συνταγή. Θα την κανω με ενα κιμα γαλοπουλας που πηρα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N9005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Predator1995

> συνηθιζω να πειραματιζομαι στη μαγειρικη και ετσι σημερα πετυχα κατι φοβερα μπιφτεκια κοτοπουλου που αξιζει να δοκιμασετε ..
> 
> Υλικα 
> 1/2 κιμα κοτοπουλο (καλυτερα απο φιλετο μπουτι )
> 1 κουταλια γιαουρτι χαμηλων λιπαρων
> 3 φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσης θρυμματισμενες
> 1 πιπερια φλωρινης
> 1 καροτο
> 1 κρεμμυδι
> ...


φαινεται τελεια συνταφη θα την δοκιμασω και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις ευχαριστουμε :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beegee

καντε τη παιδια ... θα ξετρελλαθειτε  :02. Welcome:

----------

